# Source or alternative to WoodEpox products?



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I am looking for a local source (like Lowe's or HD) for Abatron's WoodExpox line of wood restoration products. Lowe's and HD don't carry this product line, and it seems like the only way to purchase is through Abatron's website, or other online dealers. I am hoping to be able to run out locally and grab some. 

I would also consider another material, but so far I haven't found anything as easy to work with, or effective. If you haven't used it before, WoodEpox is a two part putty-type epoxy that is used to fill and replace rotted wood. I am using it to repair portions of rotted window sills, and also wood column bases on my front porch. It is super easy to use, and is sandable and paintable. 

Another product offered by Abatron is Liquid Wood which, as the name suggests, is a liquid used to harden and waterproof rotten wood. It is an epoxy-type of material, but is meant to be brushed on or injected into drilled holes. 

I highly recommend this material. I just wish is was more readily available, and less expensive. It works. Thanks to jpollman for tipping me off to this product a few years ago. Thanks for any input on this question.

Here is the website: 

http://www.abatron.com/cms/


----------

